

Open-source tool for managing faculty, students, courses, and more - ccverg
https://www.bountysource.com/fundraisers/455-edutrac

======
stonemetal
Good luck to the guy, BlackBoard(the market leader in that segment) has a few
patents and is willing to use them to kill competition.

